# loitering



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

This is a question of loitering, I just wanna get some official opinions on this and how maybe I could fight this

Alright so me and my buddies were in the Hanover mall today, now apparently sitting in the centercourt of the mall near Lids for too long is considered loitering, now it was me n 2 friends one was eating his McDonalds and after trashin the bag a mall cop who walked by like 3 times already says "You guys need to be moving around no sittin" I was like wtf? We're waitin on our friends but OK (Now he says nothing to the 5 or so other kids screaming and s***) So we get up move along go out for a smoke come back our friends are sitting on the benches so we join them and start talkin. 5 minutes later same mall cop is walkin up so we go well time to move along so we dont get yelled at again, so we start walkin an he flags us down "You need to leave your causing a disturbance" (By talking? and sittin on a bench clearly put there for sitting?, still only targets us 3). 

Apparently since its private property we cant be loitering which I understand but I mean please we arent bothering anyone or anything and he specifically targets us, You've never seen a mall cop walk up to an old lady sitting around and tell her she needs to leave for loitering. Anyways we left like asked and came back later which I get wasnt too bright but still I wanted a game to buy and didnt really care. So we get flagged and tagged for a year ban for this so called LOITERING charge. The cop refuses to listen refuses to tell us how the complaint originated or basically tell us anything at all we get lectured when we ask specifically what the issue was. I mean Im patronizing the mall private property or not and you put benches out which apparently arent supposed to be used for what I figured benches were designed for, sitting... 

Anyways I plan on fighting this charge and was wondering what you official guys think of this I mean it seems pretty ridiculous to me and I believe the only reason we were targeted for such a dumb charge was because we're teenagers.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

My suggestion to you is to buy a car and go speeding..


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks...really helpful I was lookin for a legit answer though but much appreciated


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

dreck said:


> This is a question of loitering, I just wanna get some official opinions on this and how maybe I could fight this
> 
> Alright so me and my buddies were in the Hanover mall today, now apparently sitting in the centercourt of the mall near Lids for too long is considered loitering, now it was me n 2 friends one was eating his McDonalds and after trashin the bag a mall cop who walked by like 3 times already says "You guys need to be moving around no sittin" I was like wtf? We're waitin on our friends but OK (Now he says nothing to the 5 or so other kids screaming and s***) So we get up move along go out for a smoke come back our friends are sitting on the benches so we join them and start talkin. 5 minutes later same mall cop is walkin up so we go well time to move along so we dont get yelled at again, so we start walkin an he flags us down "You need to leave your causing a disturbance" (By talking? and sittin on a bench clearly put there for sitting?, still only targets us 3).
> 
> ...


Please Mr. Dreck, post a picture of yourself so that we may better asess your situation. Be sure it's a current picture of you, and your Homies wearing all the latest gang banger attire.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Harley387 said:


> Please Mr. Dreck, post a picture of yourself so that we may better asess your situation. Be sure it's a current picture of you, and your Homies wearing all the latest gang banger attire.


Thats pretty funny except for the fact they're not my "homies" just friends and as for the gangbanger part this is exactly what Im talkin about.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

dreck said:


> This is a question of loitering, I just wanna get some official opinions on this and how maybe I could fight this


You came to the wrong place, haus.



> Alright so me and my buddies were in the Hanover mall today,


Try it in English.

"My buddies and I were in the Hanover Mall today."



dreck said:


> now apparently sitting in the centercourt of the mall near Lids for too long is considered loitering, now it was me n 2 friends one was eating his McDonalds and after trashin the bag a mall cop who walked by like 3 times already says "You guys need to be moving around no sittin" I was like wtf? We're waitin on our friends but OK (Now he says nothing to the 5 or so other kids screaming and s***) So we get up move along go out for a smoke come back our friends are sitting on the benches so we join them and start talkin. 5 minutes later same mall cop is walkin up so we go well time to move along so we dont get yelled at again, so we start walkin an he flags us down "You need to leave your causing a disturbance" (By talking? and sittin on a bench clearly put there for sitting?, still only targets us 3).
> 
> Apparently since its private property we cant be loitering which I understand but I mean please we arent bothering anyone or anything and he specifically targets us, You've never seen a mall cop walk up to an old lady sitting around and tell her she needs to leave for loitering. Anyways we left like asked and came back later which I get wasnt too bright but still I wanted a game to buy and didnt really care. So we get flagged and tagged for a year ban for this so called LOITERING charge. The cop refuses to listen refuses to tell us how the complaint originated or basically tell us anything at all we get lectured when we ask specifically what the issue was. I mean Im patronizing the mall private property or not and you put benches out which apparently arent supposed to be used for what I figured benches were designed for, sitting...
> 
> Anyways I plan on fighting this charge and was wondering what you official guys think of this I mean it seems pretty ridiculous to me and I believe the only reason we were targeted for such a dumb charge was because we're teenagers.


Okay... well since that wasn't even in English, I'm not going to even try and correct that.

<Yawns> Look, kid, you were not charged with anything. The mall is private property. The owner or agent of the private property has right to decide who is on his property. You and your hommies were told to leave for whatever reason or no reason at all, then you returned. The security officer then called the police, who told you to leave. My suggestion to you, young child, is to return, seek out the "mall cop" who told you to leave, and then sit down and wait for the local police to cite you for trespass. Then you will have an actual charge against you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

JoninNH said:


> My suggestion to you, young child, is to return, seek out the "mall cop" who told you to leave, and then sit down and wait for the local police to cite you for trespass. Then you will have an actual charge against you.


It won't take long; Hanover PD has officers assigned to the mall along with a substation inside.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

NOW........ As the person on the board most qualified to answer this......... All these years on the board and nobody ever posts anything that relates to my job as a mall cop !!!!!!

What gives you the right to question our authority in OUR MALLS ?????? If you punk kids would find someplace to "chill" rather than loiter around our malls, our shoppers would feel at ease. You guys are the same ones who steal candy from Walgreens I bet. Either way, we have your number. Find a damn hobby and take your skateboards and Triple Fat Goose jackets elsewhere !!!!!!!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Last I knew the Hanover mall hired people who were sworn as specials and wore a Hanover uniform and drove a H.P.D crusier to the mall. The mall footed the bill for the R/I academy and other training. Hell I don't know if its true, I went to college with some kid who said he worked there. Any truth to that?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sniper said:


> NOW........ As the person on the board most qualified to answer this......... All these years on the board and nobody ever posts anything that relates to my job as a mall cop !!!!!!
> 
> What gives you the right to question our authority in OUR MALLS ?????? If you punk kids would find someplace to "chill" rather than loiter around our malls, our shoppers would feel at ease. You guys are the same ones who steal candy from Walgreens I bet. Either way, we have your number. Find a damn hobby and take your skateboards and Triple Fat Goose jackets elsewhere !!!!!!![/quote
> Damn Snipe.... almost pissed myself laughing so hard!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Sniper said:
> 
> 
> > NOW........ As the person on the board most qualified to answer this......... All these years on the board and nobody ever posts anything that relates to my job as a mall cop !!!!!!
> ...


anytime my man............. LOL


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Snipe... I should have known better than to drink coffee while reading one of your posts. Thank God the state owns this computer...


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

OK, my experience tells me there is more to this story that is being left out.

However, if you feel you were banned without a justifiable reason, I'm sure the mall has some type of appeal process.

Now, move along.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Dreck- Get a life, stop hanging out at the mall.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Dreck - forget the nonsense you have read so far.
These guys are just breaking balls. But this isn't really the site for this kind of question.
Here is a site much more appropriate for a guy like you.. Good Luck.

*Mall Cop Abuse Site*


----------



## SpringfieldBoy (Dec 10, 2007)

Take a break from the mall for a while....I doubt that the supercop will remember you 2 weeks from now. Try going in dressed in goth attire!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Try going back wearing a Bad Cop/No Donut shirt, blastign Fuck The Police from a 80s style boom box while smoking a big blunt.


----------



## SpringfieldBoy (Dec 10, 2007)

JoninNH said:


> Try going back wearing a Bad Cop/No Donut shirt, blastign Fuck The Police from a 80s style boom box while smoking a big blunt.


YES! Maybe you could also bring your "arisoft" collection.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

dreck said:


> This is a question of loitering, I just wanna get some official opinions on this and how maybe I could fight this
> 
> Alright so me and my buddies were in the Hanover mall today, now apparently sitting in the centercourt of the mall near Lids for too long is considered loitering, now it was me n 2 friends one was eating his McDonalds and after trashin the bag a mall cop who walked by like 3 times already says "You guys need to be moving around no sittin" I was like wtf?
> 
> What the HELL is wrong with this generation. My generation never hung out at the local malls. We use to hang down at the train tracks smoking cigarettes and on the weekends drinking beers. It took us half the night to look for a buyer at Kelly's liquors and to carry them to the Bumpy (area near the train tracks) We had an old metal barrel to start a fire and if we were lucky we might find a rotten track tie for fire wood which would last all night. It was freezing in the teens sometimes and in the summer we had keg parties. Every once in a while the Mets would put a damper in our juvenile delinquency but we had fun and never complained. You mall generation have it easy you have a nice cute mall with heat, lights, food and only security to hassle you and you complain about this pampered life. What has this generation become. Be a real juvenile delinquent and hang outside and find some train tracks....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> Be a real juvenile delinquent and hang outside and find some train tracks....


No shit Irish. Sounds like you and I may have had mutual friends..LOL
I remember waiting outside Kappy's in Malden for a buyer when our "regular" wasn't available... It wasn't as taboo in 1980 as it is in 08'.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Whats a Mall ?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

....wait....wait......wait.....Hanover has a mall?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

wait... wait... where's Hanover?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

dreck said:


> This is a question of loitering, I just wanna get some official opinions on this and how maybe I could fight this
> 
> Alright so me and my buddies were in the Hanover mall today, now apparently sitting in the centercourt of the mall near Lids for too long is considered loitering, now it was me n 2 friends one was eating his McDonalds and after trashin the bag a mall cop who walked by like 3 times already says "You guys need to be moving around no sittin" I was like wtf? We're waitin on our friends but OK (Now he says nothing to the 5 or so other kids screaming and s***) *So we get up move along go out for a smoke* come back our friends are sitting on the benches so we join them and start talkin. 5 minutes later same mall cop is walkin up so we go well time to move along so we dont get yelled at again, so we start walkin an he flags us down "You need to leave your causing a disturbance" (By talking? and sittin on a bench clearly put there for sitting?, still only targets us 3).
> 
> ...


Theres your first mistake, smoking teens.....Might as well shoot flares off and start doing cart wheels around the mall, because a smoking teen....is a punk teen....


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Smoking teens? You mean someone was on fire?


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

could this thread get any more ridiculous?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WaterPistola said:


> could this thread get any more ridiculous?


Yes it can and remember you are not much older then them,were you a
mall brat ?????


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

kwflatbed said:


> Yes it can and remember you are not much older then them,were you a
> mall brat ?????


ABSOLUTELY NOT, i dreaded going to the mall, still do, I'm afraid of those smoking teenagers to be honest.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

When I was his age we weren't allowed at the mall...too many gang fights...every weekend was bad shit, someone got stabbed or shot...so we didn't go.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

2005 must have been rough times


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

HEY!!! More like 93-95...PUNK


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

All kidding aside...

I really doubt a place called the Hangover Mall exists.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

kttref said:


> HEY!!! More like 93-95...PUNK


oh i thought when you said you were MY age, not the moron who started this thread


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

WaterPistola said:


> oh i thought when you said you were MY age, not the moron who started this thread


Yeah...dummy, not you


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

wow, i'm 23 y/o and i guess you could call me the mall generation. but what in the hell is going on is the question. maybe because i was raised different than most of the shit head kids my age my time in the mall was usually 20 to 25 minutes i went in got what i needed and left. i to this day have never spent more than 40 minutes in a mall because of shit heads like this kid.
if i was ever to have been kicked out of anywhere wether it was a mall or anything my parents would have given me a good ol' fashion whoopin but it never happened because i wasn't a punk and actually had respect for other people


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Hb13 said:


> wow, i'm 23 y/o and i guess you could call me the mall generation. but what in the hell is going on is the question. maybe because i was raised different than most of the shit head kids my age my time in the mall was usually 20 to 25 minutes i went in got what i needed and left. i to this day have never spent more than 40 minutes in a mall because of shit heads like this kid.
> if i was ever to have been kicked out of anywhere wether it was a mall or anything my parents would have given me a good ol' fashion whoopin but it never happened because i wasn't a punk and actually had respect for other people


Apparently, the whole generation lacks basic grammar skills.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Word to someones mothah.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm sorry that I don't care about my grammar on a forum page.
If you have a direct problem with me then pm me other than that shove it


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Hb13 said:


> I'm sorry that I don't care about my grammar on a forum page.
> If you have a direct problem with me then pm me other than that shove it


Whoah! Them's fightin' werdz dog!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Hb13 said:


> I'm sorry that I don't care about my grammar on a forum page.
> If you have a direct problem with me then pm me other than that shove it


GAME ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Cool....... An internet fight.......


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm not really trying to start an internet fight but I do not like being categorized with people i'm nothing like.
I also don't like being poked at on a forum page.
I will not stand by when someone does something like that to me. I have worked to hard to get to where I am to have someone who doesn't even fricking know me say something like that about me.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

It's funny how your grammar improved after that comment.;-) 

Just an observation.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Hb13 said:


> I'm not really trying to start an internet fight but I do not like being categorized with people i'm nothing like.
> I also don't like being poked at on a forum page.
> I will not stand by when someone does something like that to me. I have worked to hard to get to where I am to have someone who doesn't even fricking know me say something like that about me.


So what exactly are you going to do? Pull out a virtual bat and start swinging? Asswipe.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Hb13 said:


> I'm not really trying to start an internet fight but I do not like being categorized with people i'm nothing like.
> I also don't like being poked at on a forum page.
> I will not stand by when someone does something like that to me. I have worked to hard to get to where I am to have someone who doesn't even fricking know me say something like that about me.


Lighten up Francis.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Hb13 said:


> wow, i'm 23 y/o and i guess you could call me the mall generation. but what in the hell is going on is the question. maybe because i was raised different than most of the shit head kids my age my time in the mall was usually 20 to 25 minutes i went in got what i needed and left. i to this day have never spent more than 40 minutes in a mall because of shit heads like this kid.
> if i was ever to have been kicked out of anywhere wether it was a mall or anything my parents would have given me a good ol' fashion whoopin but it never happened because i wasn't a punk and actually had respect for other people


Hb, I took the liberty of translating your post into the language of todays youth.

wow, I 23 y/o an' ah guess ya could page me da mall generation. but what in da hell iz going on iz da queshun. maybe cuz ah wuz raised different than most o' da sheeit head kids muh ma fuckin age muh ma fuckin tyme in da mall wuz usually 20 ta 25 minutes ah jet in got what ah needed an' left. ah ta dis here day gots never spent mo' than 40 minutes in uh mall cuz o' sheeit heads like dis here kid. 
if ah wuz ever ta gots been kicked out o' anywhere wether it wuz uh mall or anyfin' muh ma fuckin parents would gots given me uh pimp-tight ol' fashion whoopin but it never happened cuz ah wasn't uh punk an' actually had respect fo' other peeps 
sho 'nuff! 

Ok I admit I had some help

http://joel.net/EBONICS/translator.asp


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Hb13 said:


> I'm not really trying to start an internet fight but I do not like being categorized with people i'm nothing like.
> I also don't like being poked at on a forum page.
> I will not stand by when someone does something like that to me. I have worked to hard to get to where I am to have someone who doesn't even fricking know me say something like that about me.


Masscops is a contact sport, junior.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

JoninNH said:


> So what exactly are you going to do? Pull out a virtual bat and start swinging? Asswipe.


 I know I'm a smart ass.

I actually know Hb, He really isnt a punk. But its still fun to give him shit though.


----------



## jackiedee2002 (Jun 27, 2007)

REILEYDOG said:


> Apparently, the whole generation lacks basic grammar skills.


Hey now! Not all of us have that problem! Some of us just paid more attention in high school English classes...

(I'm 23, FWIW.)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Masscops is a contact sport, junior.


*I may steal that as my signature Bruce , lmao.*


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

misconceived said:


> It's funny how your grammar improved after that comment.;-)
> 
> Just an observation.


True, Like I said could care less if my grammar is up to other peoples standards on an internet forum page.

JoinNh
No, like I said I didn't want to start an "internet fight" just wanted to let everyone know that I am in fact not some punk.

Thanks Jett you're helping so much.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> dreck said:
> 
> 
> > This is a question of loitering, I just wanna get some official opinions on this and how maybe I could fight this
> ...


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Barbrady said:


> These kids nowadays are too lazy to walk any where


40 miles in the snow barefoot? :BE:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

misconceived said:


> 40 miles in the snow barefoot? :BE:


It was harder times and longer days, five miles to school up hill both ways, we were cane switch raised and dirt floor poor....course that was back before the war. LOL



KozmoKramer said:


> No shit Irish. Sounds like you and I may have had mutual friends..LOL
> I remember waiting outside Kappy's in Malden for a buyer when our "regular" wasn't available... It wasn't as taboo in 1980 as it is in 08'.


Thats funny, for payment of a half pint of anisette and a forty of Schlitz our regular would get us any thing. He lived at the packie....well in the woods behind it.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Hb13 said:


> Thanks Jett you're helping so much.


I do what I can.

By the way what the hell was this thread about again?.............Oh ya grammer and spelling thats it, careful you will be graded.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Hb13 said:


> True, Like I said could care less if my grammar is up to other peoples standards on an internet forum page.


Go easy on the poor lady. Maybe she can hook up with my grampar.


----------

